# Old Mitsu 27" tube TV hums while off



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have an old tube TV in my kitchen eating area that works just fine... except it recently started humming after it gets turned off. So every time I turn it off now I unplug it. Is there an easy fix for this? I assume it needs a replacement relay or somesuch? I am fairly comfortable going in there and working on it having once upon a time gone in to jumper out the picture in picture based on a website how-to when it failed.

Any of you guys have the solution?


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

raylo32 said:


> I have an old tube TV in my kitchen eating area that works just fine... except it recently started humming after it gets turned off. So every time I turn it off now I unplug it. Is there an easy fix for this? I assume it needs a replacement relay or somesuch? I am fairly comfortable going in there and working on it having once upon a time gone in to jumper out the picture in picture based on a website how-to when it failed.
> 
> Any of you guys have the solution?


Take a look at the capacitors in the power supply. If they are bulging then replace them. dorf dude...


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the input. Where is the power supply typically located? I assume it is just a section on the circuit board?



shumakerscott said:


> Take a look at the capacitors in the power supply. If they are bulging then replace them. dorf dude...


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Bad flyback transformer is what is causing the hum, not capacitors.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Where is that located and are replacments available, OEM or generic?




gregzoll said:


> Bad flyback transformer is what is causing the hum, not capacitors.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

OK, I googled them and found a site that lists a bunch. I need to open my TV up and see what I have. But at these prices and depending on which one it is the TV may be "totalled".

http://www.technotronic-dimensions.com/Products2-2.html


----------

